
Show HN: PleasantFish 2.0 – Skills Feedback and Articles for Tech Professionals - ali_ibrahim
https://www.pleasantfish.com
======
ali_ibrahim
We are super excited to launch version 2.0 of PleasantFish today.

What is PleasantFish? For tech professionals, a platform that enables them to
get feedback on their skill-set and helps them get better by providing them
with related top quality content.

Vision? Helping tech professionals grow and learn through continuous feedback.

Problem? Continuous honest feedback from colleagues in companies is too hard
to get. Moreover, even if feedback is obtained and there are some weaknesses
identified, improving them is difficult. Pleasant Fish attempts to take care
of the two things by enabling user to get private feedback and improve their
skill-set by top quality articles personalised to their skill-set

How it works?

\- User lists down their current skill-set and ask their colleagues to give
them private/anonymous feedback. \- We provide skills-related content to them
curated everyday that keeps them up-to-date \- We also provide with relevant
jobs based on their skill-set.

Looking forward to your questions and feedback!

